# Wow, this guy wants $26K for a 15 year old Toyota truck!



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

At $25,900, Would You Run To Buy This 2006 Toyota Tacoma X-Runner?


Nice Price or No Dice: At $25,900, Would You Run To Buy This 2006 Toyota Tacoma X-Runner?




jalopnik.com


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> At $25,900, Would You Run To Buy This 2006 Toyota Tacoma X-Runner?
> 
> 
> Nice Price or No Dice: At $25,900, Would You Run To Buy This 2006 Toyota Tacoma X-Runner?
> ...


They are insane.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Sellers are oftentimes emotionally attached to a vehicle they were overly obsessed with, and they think somehow that adds value to the vehicle. The buyer doesn’t give a shit about that crap.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Drugs are bad…..Mmm’ K?


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Price is high, but not as much as people think. 53k miles, very rare bodystyle and Tacomas are desirable in general.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Tacomas have crazy resale to begin with then add in the other stuff . . . plus the seller probably factored in negotiations


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Car prices are insane right now, I bought my current car in October 2018 and this week I got an offer from the dealer I have taken it to before for 3k over what I payed for it, which means I could sell my car right now to a private buyer and probably make another 3k more. People are getting worried about the chip crisis, they could drive up car prices for the next year or two before the chip shortage ends


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

The car price is what a buyer is willing to pay.
Why is so hard to understand that someone may want that truck, even at that price?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

It's not the one who asks, it's the one who pays.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Nothing special about this truck...its an x runner but its only got a couple more goodies over a rgular tacoma and its not even 4 x 4 which command the high prices.....


1. SOMEONE will buy it at that price.... 

2. Maybe he's being forced by his wife to sell so has asking for an insane amount so nobody buys it lol


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Sellers market. Not a good time to buy if you can avoid it.
A year from now all the assembly lines will be at full tilt and plenty of computer chips to go around. Then It's depreciation city.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Great lesson here in how we tend to take our standard of living for granted. Given the complexity, parts count, and Just In Time philosophy of the modern automobile it's a wonder shortages don't happen far more often. On all goods. The supply chain is an awesome thing to behold. Advanced democratic societies barely understand the concept of shortages and hours long lines.

Pandemics, gasoline pipeline breakdowns, chips shortages, are all opportunities to make us think and to count our blessings.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I'd rather get the Maverick.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberPotomac said:


> The car price is what a buyer is willing to pay.
> Why is so hard to understand that someone may want that truck, even at that price?


Because the price being asked is high. This makes it harder to believe that the price will be realised, as opposed to a lower price. The general belief is that the higher the price for an item, the harder it is to sell.


----------

